
A Moment of Clarity Regarding the Raison D’Etre for the App Store - stalfosknight
https://daringfireball.net/2020/07/app_store_moment_of_clarity
======
tonyedgecombe
_We’re basically giving all the money to the developers and the 30 percent
that pays for running the store, that’ll be great.” Really. It’s impossible to
square that mindset with the App Store of today, where the highest priority1
seemingly is the generation of ever-increasing revenue in the Services column
of Apple’s quarterly finance spreadsheet._

In this case the issues with the 30% fee are orthogonal to the quality
problems as the gmail app is free.

Ultimately I think the problem is that Google isn't very good at client side
software, it isn't in their DNA.

------
mesozoic
It seems apparent to me that making google apps on iOS any better than
necessary to maintain google dominance is not in line with Android competing
with iOS. The author seems to not accept that Google doesn't particularly like
iOS and would love to have a full monopoly on mobile OS systems. Apple
probably even loses more by kicking Gmail app off the ios store than Google
does.

~~~
dhosek
I have all my mail accounts hosted in gmail right now. I have no intention of
installing the gmail app. It's bad enough that I've given google all my email,
I don't want to sacrifice any more of my privacy to them if I can avoid it.

------
makecheck
For me, the bigger problem is the stuck-up, arbitrary nature of App Review; I
barely think about the 30%. Rather, it is the idea that _any_ minor update can
be sidelined for a day or more because some reviewer has a problem with
Something That Just Does Not Matter. I literally pulled out of the Mac App
Store for this reason _because there was a choice_ (to distribute in some
other way). I would pull out of the iOS store if I could.

------
dhosek
I couldn't agree with Gruber more.

------
m463
Lead, follow or get out of the way?

